# Kiwi Farms Links on Twitter



## siegemeister675 (Dec 14, 2022)

Previously, when posting links to the Farms on Twitter the soy algorithm would flag the link, no matter what the actual content, as "sensitive content" and hide the preview behind a button for the viewer. I recently got hit with one of these "sensitive content" warnings when linking to Fuentes' thread while arguing with a groyper. Twitter informed me about the content hiding and gave me the chance to appeal, which I did, linking to the Destiny manifesto and the work of amazing journalist Jesse Singal to show that what the corporate media is saying about the site is false. And it looks like it worked! I got this message today this morning:






It now appears I can post any link to the Farms as though it were a any other site, with a normal preview. Do other people have the same experience?


----------



## Sniperwoof (Dec 14, 2022)

Noticed it yesterday. Twitter troons are fucking seething because people making fun of that ugly troon who made an ass of themselves in front of congress are linking to their KF thread.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 14, 2022)

This is interesting. I tweeted out two KF threads to test, each with different types of content. One got no warning, the other did. Don't want to say more and reveal my account but the one that got the warning has stuff that policy says should be sensitive, so it was deserved. Elon is really improving Twitter alot. I would encourage others to test.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 14, 2022)

Sniperwoof said:


> Noticed it yesterday. Twitter troons are fucking seething because people making fun of that ugly troon who made an ass of themselves in front of congress are linking to their KF thread.


Twitter troons were so convinced they had finally defeated the dastardly Kiwifarms. Instead they just made it even more visible to normies. Many such cases. Sad!


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Twitter troons were so convinced they had finally defeated the dastardly Kiwifarms. Instead they just made it even more visible to normies. Many such cases. Sad!


There's quite a few guests currently reading Weird Alex's thread.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 14, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> There's quite a few guests currently reading Weird Alex's thread.



"Total: 3,286 (members: 1,062, guests: 2,224)"
LMAO it cannot be emphasized enough, Keffals and the Dickless Mafia have failed miserably


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> "Total: 3,286 (members: 1,062, guests: 2,224)"
> LMAO it cannot be emphasized enough, Keffals and the Dickless Mafia have failed miserably


There are usually more lurkers than members, I think.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 14, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> There are usually more lurkers than members, I think.


ya but the total is high for being in the middle of the US workday.


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2022)

ELON
UNBAN ME ELON


----------



## Harvey Danger (Dec 14, 2022)

Sniperwoof said:


> Noticed it yesterday. Twitter troons are fucking seething because people making fun of that ugly troon who made an ass of themselves in front of congress are linking to their KF thread.



It must be part of Elon's push to elevate trusted sources of information.


----------



## Cuban Pete (Dec 14, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> I would encourage others to test.


Most probably, a china-man correcting the ills of the old POC staff looked over KF and removed it from some sort of internal blacklist after the reinstatement request. Keffals and _KF_ _zoo-sadism_ links aren't blocked anymore. I want to assume Elon Musk's policy of general amnesty to banned Twitter users is extending to the filter too.


----------



## Near (Dec 15, 2022)

Null said:


> ELON
> UNBAN ME ELON


A few friends of mine got their accounts back recently, so the "amnesty" is not just for show. But you gotta have some extra soy-filled flags on your account if it's taking this long.

If you get it back, please PLEASE @ Keffals and say something along the lines "Guess what's still up, bitch"


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't link to the Farms on Twitter, but I have gotten hit with automatic sensitive content warnings that I've consistently been able to appeal for other links. To be fair, I was able to successfully appeal them no problem pre-Elon, but I've noticed fewer of those warnings going up automatically post-Elon. I've also noticed the appeals process takes longer since Elon fired all those content moderators, so that may also apply to anyone (like Null) waiting to be unbanned. I would imagine the number of people who actually look at these things is way down so everything's backlogged. Pre-Elon, my appeals would go through in a couple of days, now it takes a couple of weeks, albeit with the same (good) outcome.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 15, 2022)

It could be interesting to see if Twitter will set some automatic sensitive content warning if we link a Farms thread by using a url shortener like bit.ly or Tinyurl?


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Dec 15, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> "Total: 3,286 (members: 1,062, guests: 2,224)"
> LMAO it cannot be emphasized enough, Keffals and the Dickless Mafia have failed miserably


New membership highs soon(tm).

We're going to reach levels of patposting I didn't think possible.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 15, 2022)

Neko_Soda said:


> Elon's face when he sees another Josh ban appeal request
> View attachment 4084431
> View attachment 4084440


The Farms ban people for sockpuppeting?


----------



## (Not that) Regina (Dec 15, 2022)

Neko_Soda said:


> Elon's face when he sees another Josh ban appeal request
> View attachment 4084431
> View attachment 4084440


Kiwifarms is a private website retard. It has every right to ban people for breaking their rules and not unbanning them.
That being said ELON UNBAN JOSH


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks like Twitter is still letting KF thread links through without hiding or yeeting them.


(O)(A)


----------



## Johnny Salami (Dec 16, 2022)

Near said:


> A few friends of mine got their accounts back recently, so the "amnesty" is not just for show. But you gotta have some extra soy-filled flags on your account if it's taking this long.
> 
> If you get it back, please PLEASE @ Keffals and say something along the lines "Guess what's still up, bitch"


Not his dick, amirite


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 16, 2022)

Even as the Farms are freed from link jail, it appears all Mastodon links are now banned totally from Twitter:


----------

